
Amazon Cloud Drive CLI and SDK - alexphillips
https://github.com/alex-phillips/clouddrive-node/tree/master
======
steaminghacker
this is great!

Under Windows, i had to manually create the directory, c:\users<user>.\cache
before it would work.

Also, directory upload doesn't work too well and globbing would be nice to
have.

eg upload *.jpg remotedir

Nevertheless, a CLI interface is highly welcomed.

~~~
alexphillips
Thanks for the feedback! I tried to include support for Windows along the dev
process, but I have not actually tested/ran it under windows. Pull requests
are more than welcome.

As far as the cache directory, I'll add in support for creating the directory
if it doesn't exist.

